

 What do you think of my landing page - MaxwellM
http://signup.wiyf.org
I want to buy some Bing adWords to validate my business idea. Keywords: Grocery List, Spoiled Milk<p>What do you think of the landing page. Does it succinctly convey a use case and the purpose/features of the app?<p>Would a background of a shopper at a store make more sense?<p>Any other input on the business idea &#38; validation method is appreciated.
======
idleworx
Nice pic and landing page, but ...

I don't see how this app would benefit me (at least). What does it do exactly
that anyone would be willing to pay money for? Or are you planning to make
money through advertising and affiliate programs?

"Automatic shopping reminders" - There's tons of apps and todo apps like this.

"Local deals to help you save" - Again, tons of apps and websites and cupon
websites providing this service (not to mention the daily
safeway/shoppers/local grocery store cupons i get in the mail.

"Track your spending" - how exactly and why would I need this? Discovercard
and other credit card companies alredy have very useful interfaces for sorting
'groceries' purchases (not to mention Mint.com and similar sites)

Other questions come to mind (if you're also thinking of implementing some
kind of inventory tracking/mangement of 'fridge' items: \- You scan a receipt,
get the items, but then how do you know which ones aren't there anymore? \-
Who has time/patience to keep track of their fridge items in a website?

Overall, other than the 'potential' for the visual coolness factor of scanning
my receipt and displaying that stuff in the fridge image online I don't see
anything I would use here, much less pay money for, and even then, why
wouldn't i just open my own fridge and look at it?

Just my two cents'...

------
MaxwellM
I plan on buying Bing AdWords to validate my business idea. Keywords: Grocery
List, Spoiled Milk

What do you think of the landing page? Does it clearly describe a use case and
the features of the app? Would a background img of a shopper make more sense.

Any other input on the business idea/validation method is appreciated.

